# Questions about applique?



## stitchesnstuff (Jan 24, 2007)

Has anyone done any embroidery like something you would see at American Eagle? I'm going to call it unfinished applique. It basically has the applique material with a single stitch and the material is cut and left to ravel. I'm looking to do something like that for my kids with their school colors and mascot. What type of material would you use for the applique? Anyone have any examples they would like to share? I've tried to work something up in the past but just have not been satisfied.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

stitchesnstuff said:


> Has anyone done any embroidery like something you would see at American Eagle? I'm going to call it unfinished applique. It basically has the applique material with a single stitch and the material is cut and left to ravel. I'm looking to do something like that for my kids with their school colors and mascot. What type of material would you use for the applique? Anyone have any examples they would like to share? I've tried to work something up in the past but just have not been satisfied.



fabric always unravels if there isn't a sating stitch covering the edges. My appliques that I don't satin stitch the edges always end up slightly frayed after one wash. Any cotton fabric works fine. I think ANY fabric would unravel with a wash or two.


----------



## wts1335 (Nov 29, 2008)

What you are talking about is called Distressed Applique. If you Google that, then click on the IMAGES category, you should see lots of examples.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a hard time figuring out how they do that. It seems to me , that it seems harder to make it look ruffed up, than it is to make it look neat and clean.......


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

ffokazak said:


> I have a hard time figuring out how they do that. It seems to me , that it seems harder to make it look ruffed up, than it is to make it look neat and clean.......


Put it in the wash and you will get the distressed look. of course it looks pretty when it is freshly done. put it in the wash a few times and it will fray for sure. good luck!


----------



## ucandog (Oct 26, 2007)

our local twill cutter added this line and they use a cotton twill and run a bean stitch around it. they can do custom designs but i have done it with a bean stitch on my own design, laid a pc of fabric over the garment, stitched it and then cut it. not quite as even or polished as the cutter but for the price??


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I understand that they sew in a few CMs to get the edge to fray. 

How does American Eagle cut out off of their letters out of regular t shirt jersey? If I were to do that it would take days!

God bless teh Gx-24 and cuttable twill/felt/flock!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

They are most likely embroidering a piece of fabric to the base garment, then using a bridge laser to remove the excess material...


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Does anyone know of a company that offers this service? I have customers that ask for it, but I can't find anyone to do it.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Yep, Bridge laser? Thats a little outta my league!

I wonder if I can make one.........

hahahha


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Unik Ink said:


> Does anyone know of a company that offers this service? I have customers that ask for it, but I can't find anyone to do it.


I don't know of a company that offers this service but for $60,000 you can buy your own single head bridge laser machine. Barudan had one at ISS Ft. Worth.


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

We have been using the Seit Laser Bridge distributed by Hirsch for over a year now. It can do everything that has been discussed in this topic and a lot more. The beauty of the laser is it doesn't matter what type of fabric, color of fabric or configuration, it can cut exactly the pieces you want cut. I am guessing that a lot of the overseas production is done by hand because labor is so cheap. The only way to compete in the US is to have it done by machine and this is the type of machine you need.


----------



## donesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Guys,
With applique I usually use Felt this would easily cut around the edges.


----------



## radioragz (Oct 13, 2008)

I still see a lot of questions about these distressed applique's. Did anyone get a company name that produces these letters and numbers wholesale?

This is just weird.


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

Even if the letters or numbers were produced cut, there is no way to sew them on because of the irregularity in the fabric. The way it is done is by having the laser cut the fabric right on the garment after the embroidery machine has stitched the fabric down. After the laser does the cut, the remaining fabric that is not part of the design is easily removed and all that is left is the design you originally wanted.


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

We use Midwest Punch. Go to Midwest Punch. Home of the Original Midwest Distressed Applique They sell the distressed appliques wholesale so you can do the work yourself. I have had great luck with them. Their applique digitizing is the best we have found also.

Applique Dude


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi. We call it distressed applique or vintage applique. There is one company that offers this product wholesale. They will cut the applique and ship it to you or they can do the embroidery for you. The company is Midwest Punch. We have been using them for a couple of years now and have had good luck. I'm not at my desk so can't remember their number but look them up on line at Midwest Punch. Home of the Original Midwest Distressed Applique
Applique Dude



stitchesnstuff said:


> Has anyone done any embroidery like something you would see at American Eagle? I'm going to call it unfinished applique. It basically has the applique material with a single stitch and the material is cut and left to ravel. I'm looking to do something like that for my kids with their school colors and mascot. What type of material would you use for the applique? Anyone have any examples they would like to share? I've tried to work something up in the past but just have not been satisfied.


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

Midwest Punch has this product
Midwest Punch. Home of the Original Midwest Distressed Applique


----------

